# IS It Wrong to be White?



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Just curious. What do you think, @JammerSix? Why are those people from Brown countries flocking to a nation White people built?

What White people built, White people can't enjoy? I'm not talking about Rhodesia or South Africa, or even the United States. I'm talking about anywhere.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Just listen to old Peebo's speech today, starting out of course, talking about how President Trump is "dividing" us and "capitalizing on resentments". And then, he proceeded to further divide us and capitalize on resentments.

https://www.cnn.com/2018/09/07/politics/barack-obama-illinois-midterms-speech/index.html

I never much thought about the race or religion when I was talking to somebody in real life. But if that is Peebo's game now, fine. I guess I am a proud Protestant cracker.

Does that make you feel more "empowered" J6?


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

If it's wrong to be white then I don't want to be right.


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

every white person should be ashamed of their white mother getting married and having a children with a white guy ...

when she hit 13 - should have gave in to her wild urges and headed to the nearest ghetto for some baby daddy luving ....


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

Yeah, . . . that's me, . . . WASP and proud.

I don't know that my ancestors owned slaves, . . . or didn't, . . . or were slaves, . . . or were not.

It is totally unimportant to the conversation.

What is important is simply this:

They were LEGAL in all things they did, . . . and taught that principle to their children.

They were CARING in all things they did, . . . and taught that principle to their children.

They were HOSPITABLE in all things they did, . . . and taught that principle to their children.

They were HARD WORKING in all things they did, . . . and taught that principle to their children.

They were SELF SUFFICIENT in all things they did, . . . and taught that principle to their children.

They were PROUD OF THEIR HERITAGE in all things they did, . . . and taught that principle to their children.

They were AMERICANS in all things they did, . . . and taught that principle to their children.

My heritage spreads from the area of Israel, across thru Italy, up thru France, over into the UK and the islands there, and rounds out in Scandinavia. 

Best I know, . . . none of them came here illegally, . . . demanding the US culture change, . . . they brought their families, . . . went to work, . . . became PROUD citizens, . . . and in many cases, gave their lives for the ideals professed in the Constitution and represented by the flag, . . . that includes one cousin forever entombed aboard the USS Oklahoma in Pearl Harbor.

Today's immigrants I have personally observed, . . . seldom mirror half the above ideals, . . . and want to shame me.

Send em back is my idea.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## Mosinator762x54r (Nov 4, 2015)

It's OK to be white.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

If your going call someone wrong soullly because of genetic traits and blame all misfortune you perceive past present future on that alone your a racist. If you have a problem with ideology be it politics, economics, religion that happens.


----------



## WhatTheHeck (Aug 1, 2018)

Inor said:


> Just listen to old Peebo's speech today, starting out of course, talking about how President Trump is "dividing" us and "capitalizing on resentments". And then, he proceeded to further divide us and capitalize on resentments.
> 
> https://www.cnn.com/2018/09/07/politics/barack-obama-illinois-midterms-speech/index.html
> 
> ...


From the link provided:



> "You happen to be coming of age" amid backlash to progress, Obama told the students. "It did not start with Donald Trump, he is a symptom, not the cause. He is just capitalizing on resentment that politicians have been fanning for years. A fear, an anger that is rooted in our past but is also borne in our enormous upheavals that have taken place in your brief lifetimes."


He is not entirely wrong.

What he fails to address or acknowledge, is the fact these divisions came to a head during his presidency.

During the 2016 election, people had a choice to vote for Clinton which was a continuation of the Obama presidency also known as the establishment, or vote for something else non-establishment.
Trump.

Clinton herself exploited these divisions during the election with her deplorables comment. 
And to this day, in various interviews and speeches, she continues to exploit the divisions.

Obama with that speech also is exploiting the divisions.


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

Obama opened this can of racist worms when he became POTUS. He had the Golden Opportunity to do the opposite. He could have bit his toungue and masters and said, F you, I am going to use my half blackness and convince blacks to like whites and vice versa. But no, he stirred thepot to do exactly as people like Sharptons and Jacksons wanted. 
I am proud to be an US Citizen, and my color has nothing to do with my character..


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

It is my learned opinion that most black people are racists against others.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Steve40th said:


> Obama opened this can of racist worms when he became POTUS. He had the Golden Opportunity to do the opposite. He could have bit his toungue and masters and said, F you, I am going to use my half blackness and convince blacks to like whites and vice versa. But no, he stirred thepot to do exactly as people like Sharptons and Jacksons wanted.
> I am proud to be an US Citizen, and my color has nothing to do with my character..


Actually, you might be surprised what your color means.

Who brought the concept the laws of nature and nature's God to this continent?

The Bill of Rights. The document the was designed to limit and restrain the federal government. The will to free all men and the drive to war against father and brother to do it. So much more, where on this globe have you seen these things other than this nation? Who were these people who did these things and enacted these things?

It's OK to be white. If everyone else can be proud, you can, too.


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

Slippy said:


> It is my learned opinion that most black people are racists against others.


I agree. But I beleive they are brought up that way via family, friends and entertainment industry.
Watch your kids or grand kids play in a park. They dont hate anyone.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Can't be said any better then others here have already posted, so anything I say would be redundant. I have been white for going on 60 years now, been up, been down and out, but it ain't a bad thing.


----------



## KUSA (Apr 21, 2016)

Everybody else is just jealous.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Considering I work 12 hour days on average six days a week and have Church and the honey do list Sundays, the whole white privledge thing is way over rated. I am at work right now.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Slippy said:


> It is my learned opinion that most black people are racists against others.


I would disagree with a spin. I think that many blacks have been taught to "be a victim" that is entitled to blame their poor decisions and actions on others, the govt and other things rather than be responsible. I have known many more blacks through work, the military and personal relationships that I would not consider racist.
As far as being white being ok? There is something quite wrong with any person of any race to be shamed by their race.


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

1. I am a proud, straight, white male, and that chick is HOT!
2. I am proud of my ancestors! I believe that they were Anglo-Saxon-Scot-Kraut's, who could get it done!
3. I AM WHITE, AND I LIKE IT! I LIKE ME!


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Oh, it's terrible! It's a curse!

Every morning I have to get up and assign the maids their chores. If my wife is in a cranky mood I have to fire one of them just to calm her down. And have you looked at the prices they charge to detail a Bentley? I could have the Corvette done three times at that price?

Don't even get me started on my broker...


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

I've told my children I don't care what color skin their spouses have. Just please (Lord!), let them be good and godly and strong Christians. If their spouses have a heart for Our Lord and a desire to raise my grandchildren in Christ and get them Baptized, I will be more then happy because everything else will fall into place.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

RedLion said:


> I would disagree with a spin. I think that many blacks have been taught to "be a victim" that is entitled to blame their poor decisions and actions on others, the govt and other things rather than be responsible. I have known many more blacks through work, the military and personal relationships that I would not consider racist.
> As far as being white being ok? There is something quite wrong with any person of any race to be shamed by their race.


Yes Sir RedLion, we all have our black friends, colleagues etc that are most certainly NOT racist. But I said MOST are racist and not our buddies...

Just take our lilly white asses on over to the bowels of NYC, ATL, CHI, PHILLY, MIA, DC, STL, LA, DAL, BALT, MEMPHIS etc and see how friendly the natives are! :vs_whistle:

BlackDemographics.com | Black City Population


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

I do not believe racism (from either side) will ever be resolved. For one, the libtards will keep stirring the pot for voters, although 30% of them voted for Trump this last cycle.

Without trying to be smug or cruel, I admire the Liberian answer. If I had a time machine, I would go to Appomattox and tell Lee and Grant to repatriate the slaves. In that scenario, the blacks coming to this country in their future as would be treated more as equals than just "freed slaves."

Sadly, I believe the blacks will exterminate themselves, or create such misery for their women and children that those innocents will simply move to Canada to escape the never ending internal war.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

the tourist said:


> i do not believe racism (from either side) will ever be resolved. For one, the libtards will keep stirring the pot for voters, although 30% of them voted for trump this last cycle.
> 
> Without trying to be smug or cruel, i admire the liberian answer. If i had a time machine, i would go to appomattox and tell lee and grant to repatriate the slaves. In that scenario, the blacks coming to this country in their future as would be treated more as equals than just "freed slaves."
> 
> sadly, i believe the blacks will exterminate themselves, or create such misery for their women and children that those innocents will simply move to canada to escape the never ending internal war.


Amen! ^^^^


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Well, it's easier to be white in Madison since despite their rhetoric, the city has the ethnics roped off to the south side and Allied Drive.

True story. Several years ago the UW wanted to publish a student magazine/handbook. It had a white girl, a few white boys and a black student on the cover. It was learned later that the "black student" was photo-shopped into the scene.

If you want to choose up sides, I've never been afraid of our black street gangs. They cannot hit a thing they are shooting at, and now that the anchor stores are closing like dominoes falling, there's little to shoplift from the place except for kiosks. An 80 year old security guard on a three-wheeled electric scooter chases the blacks out even though we now have regular sworn officers in their new police office.

I'm thinking about buying a smaller gun. Granted, I've lugged around a 1911 for over 30 years, but this is over-reaction for a second rate banger, tossed out of Chicago, and armed with only a .32 ACP girl's pistol.

There was a funny movie out several years ago where a wealthy white gaggle of "bangers" marauded around an upscale shopping mall. Imagine my local mall, the most dangerous thing is the coffee....


----------



## Jammer Six (Jun 2, 2017)

Denton said:


> Why are those people from Brown countries flocking to a nation White people built?


I dunno. I've never seen such a nation.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Jammer Six said:


> I dunno. I've never seen such a nation.


Pretty dumb for even you to say.


----------



## ilmostrog (Nov 10, 2016)

dwight55 said:


> Yeah, . . . that's me, . . . WASP and proud.
> 
> I don't know that my ancestors owned slaves, . . . or didn't, . . . or were slaves, . . . or were not.
> 
> ...


My family has been here since we threw the brits out. My mom is a direct descendant of a patriot who served in the PENN militia my dads family came a little later. Every generation hard working people. Several generations served our country during times of war. Can't imagine what I have to be ashamed of.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

So they can tear it down to the level of the place they ran from.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Jammer Six said:


> I dunno. I've never seen such a nation.





RedLion said:


> Pretty dumb for even you to say.


NEWS FLASH!

HAITI, SOUTH AFRICA, UGANDA, CONGO, NIGER, AND MAURATANIA struggle to keep all the migrants from THE US, NORWAY, SWEDEN, CANADA, ICELAND, GREENLAND, POLAND, LATVIA, ESTONIA from storming their borders and invading their countries!

lain:


----------



## Lunatic Wrench (May 13, 2018)

I'm sorry, I didn't know I had a choice. 

Can I change to Jamaican, I like their accent.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Lunatic Wrench said:


> I'm sorry, I didn't know I had a choice.
> 
> Can I change to Jamaican, I like their accent.


Ya mon!


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Don't get me wrong, I have no problem with any color of skin (Except lavender people; they creep me out), but no other color is told they should be ashamed.


----------



## BookWorm (Jul 8, 2018)

I'm unsure on my exact family tree. I'm told I have a lot of Irish blood and one great grandmother was Cherokee and very possibly in the first generation to be born after the move from the East to Arkansas where she died. Another Grand mother got off the Orphan Train in KS. Both sides of my blood line had members who were either kicked out or put out for unknown reasons. 

I came from a broken home, father not around much, mother doing her best to provide. I grew up going to church. The military was the best thing I did. It showed me I could do more than I ever thought I could. 

I was once told that the very first slave was sold & bought by a black man. I remember hearing on an AM radio show that most slaves were owned by democrats and the republican party was started to try and stop slavery. I also remember reading that the KKK was originally a social club designed for poor (common folks) and supported by democrats. I wasn't there, nor am I aware of any of my relatives were there as well... so I can't know these details for sure. 

I do feel that racism will never go away as long as there are people who can make money from it. What would Al Sharpton do if he couldn't blame someone else for the problems of his people? 

If I could go back in time I'd visit our forefathers and say, "how bout we pick our own cotton, and lets talk about term limits, greed, corruption, and trimming eye brows as we age".


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

BookWorm said:


> I'm unsure on my exact family tree. I'm told I have a lot of Irish blood and one great grandmother was Cherokee and very possibly in the first generation to be born after the move from the East to Arkansas where she died. Another Grand mother got off the Orphan Train in KS. Both sides of my blood line had members who were either kicked out or put out for unknown reasons.
> 
> I came from a broken home, father not around much, mother doing her best to provide. I grew up going to church. The military was the best thing I did. It showed me I could do more than I ever thought I could.
> 
> ...


Term limits, you say? You'll love the podcast we're going to make, tomorrow.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Me? My blood is Irish, Scot and a splash of Muscogee Indian. 

My great great grandfather was an officer in the Confederate States Navy. My people never owned another human, and slavery was certainly not his cause; my family seems to have been Christian as far back as I can trace. A federal government trampling on the rights of the states, on the other hand, is a different matter.

My parents chopped and picked cotton. Southern life was not about opera and "It's a Wonderful Life." The Army and the Korean war got him out of the fields.

I remember my grandfather and I fishing in a paypond when I was a kid. We caught a mess of catfish. He had the owner weigh them, my grandfather paid for them, and we got in the truck to go home. On the way home, he saw a couple of black men, obviously not rolling in wealth, and he stopped the truck. My grandfather said, Hey, you *******!" They came to his door and he said, "Y'all want some fish, there's a mess in the back." They took the fish and thanked him. We went home without fish. I was looking forward to friied catfish but I knew he had done a good thing. My grandfather died broke and my grandmother had social security and her children to support her.

Where am I going with this? I'm not sure. I do know I came from a honorable line of people, and I'll not apologize or feel ashamed for that.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Camel923 said:


> Considering I work 12 hour days on average six days a week and have Church and the honey do list Sundays, the whole white privledge thing is way over rated. I am at work right now.


I can relate &#8230; white privileged? More like rewards that followed some self motivation and a parent taught work ethic. Did I mention overworked?


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

A Watchman said:


> I can relate &#8230; white privileged? More like rewards that followed some self motivation and a parent taught work ethic. Did I mention overworked?


You don't have to mention overworked. It is quite understood.


----------



## 23897 (Apr 18, 2017)

ilmostrog said:


> My family has been here since we threw the brits out.


*snigger* your family WAS British until they decided to rename themselves.

Good stock.

Fangfarrier

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

fangfarrier said:


> *snigger* your family WAS British until they decided to rename themselves.
> 
> Good stock.
> 
> ...


I didn't want to say it,but you did... :vs_laugh:

That is an important point.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

The older I get the more I don't give a shit about from where my ancestors originated. It doesn't change who I am or what I do.

I hear too many black people blame who they are on a slavery that occurred generations ago. None of them were slaves yet they use slavery as an excuse for their situation today.

For that, I have no patience. But I am preparing Pikes on which their foolish heads should rest...


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

A Watchman said:


> I can relate &#8230; white privileged? More like rewards that followed some self motivation and a parent taught work ethic. Did I mention overworked?


Yea, white privilege my ass, I have what I have because I put in 60 to 65 hours a week at work, every week of every year. I have what I have because I don't do drugs, I don't have 4 or 5 baby mama's, nor do I have 10 or 12 children. I have what I have because I was taught a work ethic and my daddy knocked the rose colored glasses off with a slap upside the head. The world ain't fair! Get the f--- over it.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Jammer Six said:


> I dunno. I've never seen such a nation.


I will try and be polite and concise. You have a right to your opinion, but you also like to stir the pot.

A forum, by its own definition, is a place to exchange ideas. It also helps if the contributor keeps his remarks short and to the point. When Denton refers to white and black nations, of course, people of many colors live in those places. But they are not the predominant race or even represented in the government.

In Ann Coulter's book she traces back our Presidents. And most of them have been white WASPS. And even through Jim Crow, which officially ended in 1965, most blacks came to this country as the cargo.

Notice I emphasize the word "most." We are a mostly white country, but we all know that Muslims are on their way here in ever increasing numbers, and bringing with them sharia law. "Most" of them will respect our laws even though they might find such statutes against their religion. Personally, I do not like the present pope, I can smell a schmoozer over Harley exhaust, and this figurehead knows who did what to which kids. "Most" priests are also horrified.

In conclusion, I believe Denton was speaking in a succinct generalization. He could have said _"Why are 17% of people from Brown countries flocking to a nation that 87% White people built?"_

Frankly, I can't see why they're coming here either. Do you have an opinion or just more trolling?


----------



## ekim (Dec 28, 2012)

It is not wrong to be white, but it could be very dangerous to be white in some areas. Doing something just because you can could get you killed.


----------



## ilmostrog (Nov 10, 2016)

fangfarrier said:


> *snigger* your family WAS British until they decided to rename themselves.
> 
> Good stock.
> 
> ...


Actually mostly Irish sir names like Denny and Patterson but your point is still pretty valid.


----------



## ilmostrog (Nov 10, 2016)

Prepared One said:


> Yea, white privilege my ass, I have what I have because I put in 60 to 65 hours a week at work, every week of every year. I have what I have because I don't do drugs, I don't have 4 or 5 baby mama's, nor do I have 10 or 12 children. I have what I have because I was taught a work ethic and my daddy knocked the rose colored glasses off with a slap upside the head. The world ain't fair! Get the f--- over it.


Exactly

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## 23897 (Apr 18, 2017)

ilmostrog said:


> Actually mostly Irish sir names like Denny and Patterson but your point is still pretty valid.


But still good Britannica stock.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ilmostrog (Nov 10, 2016)

Yessir!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## MikeTango (Apr 13, 2018)

ekim said:


> It is not wrong to be white, but it could be very dangerous to be white in some areas. Doing something just because you can could get you killed.


The same can be said about being black...


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

MikeTango said:


> The same can be said about being black...


True, but someone who is black has good reason to be afraid of people of their own color. I find that to be very sad.


----------



## ekim (Dec 28, 2012)

MikeTango said:


> The same can be said about being black...


Compare the stats on the actual numbers and get back to us then. Your not comparing apples to apples, but you knew that already didn't you.


----------

